# Does your dog sleep on your bed?



## Nubwagon (May 9, 2011)

Title pretty much says it all. Do you allow your dog(s) to sleep on your bed? Give your answer and explain why/why not.

For me, I let Lina sleep on the bed with me. There are times when she sleeps in her cage most of the night. But the option is always there for her to hop on the bed.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

i have two that sleep in the bed with me... they are the only two i keep inside but they sleep where they want to


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

they used to sleep w/ us when it was just 2 of them.. since we have a 3rd now.. they all sleep in their bed next to ours


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Ecko and Chili have their own beds, but when Dawn gets up and leaves for work, they both hop up with me. Also, on the weekends, I'll get up to let them out and then they hop in bed with us and we sleep another hour or so. It gets cramped because it's a queen sized bed with a bully and a chi then both cats want to snuggle too. That's why it generally only lasts about another hour. LOL!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

No. I just find it unsanitary to allow my animals to sleep in my bed. That's mine and I want it clean and hair free. I'm a little OCD like that though


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I put yes but crush is the one that always does, luna sometimes, cali on occassion , pep not if I can help it lol and loki NEVER lol


----------



## coalchunk (Jan 24, 2010)

Hope, and Boom were sleeping in my bed, but if Hope gets uncoverd she will come up to my face and lick me or paw me wanting back under the blanckets and she want stop untill I let her back under the blanckets!!! and Boom thinks all hours of the nite is play time...so I have been making them sleep in their crates just so I can get some sleep..LOL But Diva sleeps with me or with her Jacob.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Nope.Hera and Fatboy sleep in their crates.Pretty Girl will either sleep with my daughter,in her crate,or on the floor.
The only time I let a dog sleep with me is when we first get a new little puppy.Then I'll let it sleep with me for about a week just so it's feels more comfortable in it's new home.Then it's crate for it too.


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> No. I just find it unsanitary to allow my animals to sleep in my bed. That's mine and I want it clean and hair free. I'm a little OCD like that though


^^ Ditto.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

kodiakgirl said:


> ^^ Ditto.


Lol! Glad I'm not alone :roll:


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

My two never sleep on the bed throught the night but on weekends I'll get up to let them out and when they come back in I'll let them up there and the three of us will lay there andwatch tv.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

he's always had has his own bed at the foot of mine. but when we recently moved to LA he started sneaking into my bed after i fell alseep. now he jumps right in when i start turning off the lights. HAHA!..... spoiled.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Ours don't sleep in bed because we don't want to leave them unattended with our cats...plus they like to push all the pillows on the floor lol


----------



## SGV_Jester (Jan 21, 2011)

Toby sleeps on the floor on his thick rectangular doggy pillow!


----------



## maryj (May 11, 2011)

she loves to snuggle, what can i say!? lol


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

She sleeps smack dab between my hubby and I ! snuggled up to me and pushing him away if he gets to close lol =] she has her own blanket and everything , when she didnt have the blanket she would try to get under our covers with us and that im not so okay with lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Mel loves to snuggle. He is only allowed on the bed when he is clean, so he is always getting baths, lol. He is also not allowed under the covers. Kinda half OCD I guess, lol. I love cuddling in the morning before we get up. Its my favorite time so its probably more for me than him 

You hear about that article a few months back that sleeping with pets makes you ore likely to die sooner ot catch a disease? yeah, I would think sleeping with kids is worse, at least with my pup I know where he has been lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I picked sometimes. Because, she sleeps in her crate at night, but when my S/O gets up for work, she hops in bed with me. We let her in bed with us til we are ready to sleep at night. Then we tell her bed time and she gets in her own crate. She sleeps in there with the door open.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I will let one of my girls spend the evening/night with me on weekends. We live in a kennel-type situation, and most of the time its easier not to try and run them back out to their rooms at 5am. But yeah, I try to let them each have one night a week hanging out with me.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

When it's an unbearably hot summer night we'll let them on when we sleep with the A/C on. Maybe 10-15 nights a year.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

My house dogs sleep with me. General likes to sleep under the covers right by my stomach, and Vixen or Tasha sleep at the foot of the bed. They do not sleep out at the same time the girls do not get along. When baby rage sleeps out she likes the couch even though she could come in bed with us.

When we lived in the mountains and it would get really cold in the winter we would say it is a 3 dog night. That meant it was so cold we would take 3 dogs to bed with us. That is back when the dogs all got along.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Kangol sleeps face to face with me with his paws wrapped around my neck... or we spoon... Yeah I am weird like that. He's so freakin cute and sweet though who wouldn't want to cuddle with him. Plus he pouts if he doesn't get his way.....


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I have a strict rule of no dogs by our head unless you are General but I might make an exception for Kangol, he is the BOMB! lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> I have a strict rule of no dogs by our head unless you are General but I might make an exception for Kangol, he is the BOMB! lol


----------



## Shockin330i (Mar 1, 2011)

NSFW.........









:luv:


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Yes, they sleep in my bed.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

with his bf








with my gf

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









with me on the sofa watching football








and when he's got the place all to himself








WHOA! sorry for the huge pics.... i will make sure to resize next time...


----------



## Shockin330i (Mar 1, 2011)

haha^ looks a lot like my pup. I guess I know what he'll look like when he's older. My pup also like the crouch pillow as well.

He's even got the same collar :luv:


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

yep, Zildjian always sleeps in the bed with me. Reese sleeps in moms bed. and herc sleeps in the crate or dining room.


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

Harlow and my mom`s dog Reese sleep in my bed. Recently the little hotdog has been trying to sleep in my bed as well, which I wont let him stay after I decide it`s time to sleep. Three is just too many.
Reese will find it too crowded at night and go back to the floor. Harlow will just wiggle his way up to the top of the bed, right between me and my beau, and sleep on the pillow.
Him being over 60 lbs now, he is becoming a pain to move lol.


----------



## YAHHOO (Nov 27, 2010)

I put sometimes, Charlie cannot be trusted inside at night while we are asleep. He will go potty in a corner somewhere if we don't see him by the door. He won't cry to be let out; so he gets crated until about 4 a.m. when he ALWAYS wants out and after that he sleeps on the couch until one of use gets up then gets in bed with the other lol.


----------



## scparrish (Jan 8, 2010)

always but thats the only thing he can get on and he just sleeps on the floor half the time by choice but he gets bathed twice a week so he is cleaner than some people


----------

